# I`m Very Pleased...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

to have won this Solid Silver Services Indian, I`ve been after one for a few years now & this is the first I`ve so far seen listed 

Shown top left in this page from my circa 1937 Services brochure...



BTW, according to the `Measuring Worth`site; depending what you base your comparisons on - "In 2011, the relative value of Â£2 2s 0d from 1937 ranges from Â£111.20 to Â£593.60", another bargain then :thumbup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well done, i'd be pleased aswell at that price  , looks like its got a nice engine turned dial aswell :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nice one ! .. The movement looks particularly clean too so no doubt your watch chap should be able to do a good job with that one...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about the Services Watch company other than that they were based in Leicester. They seem very solidly-made affairs. How do they rate against other watches of the period?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not owning many similar vintage watches made by other brands I can`t really make a comparison. In general Services seemed to aim most of their products at the lower end of the market often (especially up until the 1960s) using unjeweled pin-pallet movements fitted in nickel & later chrome plated cases although there were models with rolled gold cases, from the 1960s some models had steel cases.. Their early `middle` range used 4-7 jeweled movements in chrome or rolled gold cases, the `top-end` models used 15 + jeweled movements, the early examples with silver or 9 ct gold cases.

Here`s a list of of movements I`ve so far come across that were used in Services watches...

Cupillard

Felsa 4007N 25 jewels

A. Schild cal.1187 15 jewels, circa mid 1950s.

BIFORA

ETA

Emes

Fleurier

Ronda

EB Bettlach cal.8020 & 8800

Wotania ltd

Oris

Venus

Thiel Bros (pre war)

UMF/UMK (post war)

Kienzle

Moljina

Newmark

Smiths/Ingersol

Standard

Remix (Hong Kong)

Glashutte Spezmatic (VEB GlashÃ¼tte Uhrenbetrieb)


----------



## Worldstamps (May 20, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not owning many similar vintage watches made by other brands I can`t really make a comparison. In general Services seemed to aim most of their products at the lower end of the market often (especially up until the 1960s) using unjeweled pin-pallet movements fitted in nickel & later chrome plated cases although there were models with rolled gold cases, from the 1960s some models had steel cases.. Their early `middle` range used 4-7 jeweled movements in chrome or rolled gold cases, the `top-end` models used 15 + jeweled movements, the early examples with silver or 9 ct gold cases.
> 
> Here`s a list of of movements I`ve so far come across that were used in Services watches...
> 
> ...


I bought a Services pocket watch for my Son. I bought the watch two days ago.

He is really pleased ,with the watch,I would love to know how to identify ,the movment. and date watch made.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Worldstamps said:


> I bought a Services pocket watch for my Son. I bought the watch two days ago.
> 
> He is really pleased ,with the watch,I would love to know how to identify ,the movment. and date watch made.


I`ll give it a go, firstly which style of logo does it have on the dial...










Second - on the bottom of the dial does it say where it was made or does it just have "Foreign" or "Foreign Made"?

& finally - on the dial does it have a model name printed below the Services logo eg Army, Scout, Colonial, Goodwood,Senior etc?

Obviously, photos of the watch & it`s movement would help


----------

